# Weak Stator - Trinity D3



## Fasthound (Oct 15, 2008)

Can a stator go weak? I have a 21.5 D3 that was strong, then one day it has little to no resistance. You can easily free spin the rotor. I put a new high torque rotor in it thinking the rotor went weak but nothing changed. 

What might cause this?


----------



## trerc (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes they can, mainly it's due to heat. They can be replaced. 

http://www.fantomracing.com/proddetail.php?prod=FAN28331_1


----------



## reggie's dad (Sep 14, 2006)

*Kinda wonder?*

Kinda wonder? If he changed his rotor with no result, maybe the problem lies some place else?......:dude:


----------

